# Liquid Nail vs Epoxy



## PedroDelgado

Hello,
I gave a PR pen to a friend and he said the PR came loose from the Brass tube when it was exposed to Sun light. Is clear Liquid Nail any better?
Kind regards
Pedro


----------



## BSea

How much sunlight?  Like left on the dash of a car?  That will cause most of the glues we use to soften.  

EDIT:  There is some epoxy for high heat, but I've never used it.  I think HD sells it.


----------



## KenV

JB Weld is a good high temp glue that never has failed me.  Slow curing and almost black it is not for all applications.   

Use it to set parts in wood burning hand pieces.

Try T-88 as a epoxy with good durability


----------



## jttheclockman

I am going to assume it was glued in using epoxy????  What type epoxy. Not all epoxy is the same. Liquid nails is a construction adhesive and has great holding strength. It does dry brittle though so be aware. A handmade pen is not meant to be left in any extreme weather conditions. It must be treated alot different than a 99 cent bic.


----------



## BeSquare

ANother point, 30 minute epoxy tends to be a lot better then 5 minute epoxy.  They both have great holding power, but the 5 minute because of the higher amount of catalyst and heat in it's curing is slightly more brittle then 30 minute.  What this can translate to in either a small drop or if it was left in heat, is a glue that can come loose just a bit easier.  I recently switched to 30 minute and just make sure I do any work I need to the day before.


----------



## PedroDelgado

I used the 20 minute Epoxy from Woodcraft. I was told Liquid Nail (Clear) is a bit more flexible and allows for the expansion/contraction of the two parts.


----------



## jttheclockman

PedroDelgado said:


> I used the 20 minute Epoxy from Woodcraft. I was told Liquid Nail (Clear) is a bit more flexible and allows for the expansion/contraction of the two parts.


 

Maybe we are talking about 2 differnt things. I did not know Liquid nails came out with an epoxy. If you are talking construction adhesive then that is brown in color and does not stay flexible.


----------



## PedroDelgado

jttheclockman said:


> Maybe we are talking about 2 differnt things. I did not know Liquid nails came out with an epoxy. If you are talking construction adhesive then that is brown in color and does not stay flexible.


Liquid nail comes in "Clear" as well.


----------



## pensbydesign

before going to look for a different glue i would try to see if other factors are the cause maybe the epoxy was out of date, poor coverage or abuse of the pen epoxy is usually a  reliable glue


----------



## jttheclockman

PedroDelgado said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we are talking about 2 differnt things. I did not know Liquid nails came out with an epoxy. If you are talking construction adhesive then that is brown in color and does not stay flexible.
> 
> 
> 
> Liquid nail comes in "Clear" as well.
Click to expand...

 

See you learn something everyday. Good to know. I have used liquid nails many times in the field and it works well as does other construction adhesives. Never for pens though.


----------

